# Torrington Star Rat Trap Pedals



## Handyman (Aug 4, 2014)

*WTB Torrington Star Rat Trap Pedals*

Hello Cabers,

Would love to find a set of Torring Star Rat Trap pedals to complete a restoration.  What might you have?  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## walter branche (Aug 5, 2014)

*there is a mans pair on this ladies bike*

i will be buying in a few days ,, how much are the pedals worth 
''


----------



## Handyman (Aug 6, 2014)

walter branche said:


> i will be buying in a few days ,, how much are the pedals worth
> ''




Check for PM Walter..................Thanks, Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 6, 2014)

*pedals*

Pete,

Mike Cates sells these as re-pops and they are stunning!!
Perfect for that restoration..

His price is $500 if I remember correctly. Well worth it.

Bill


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Nice looking pedals but they don't look like exact repos to me (based on pic of original pedal shown). V/r Shawn


----------



## Handyman (Aug 6, 2014)

corbettclassics said:


> Pete,
> 
> Mike Cates sells these as re-pops and they are stunning!!
> Perfect for that restoration..
> ...




WOW!!  Thanks for that information Bill........................those are awsome looking repros.  I'm working on a lead right now with Walter Branche, but if that doesn't work out I just may consider these.  After purchasing an original set and then having them plated, I'm sure I'd have over $500 into them.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Iverider (Aug 6, 2014)

And you have to disassemble them to plate! 

I started on mine during the ride in today.



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## Handyman (Aug 6, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Nice looking pedals but they don't look like exact repos to me (based on pic of original pedal shown). V/r Shawn




Hi Shawn,  The pedals do look slightly different in the spindle area, but they still do look awsome.  Is it possible there were different styles/years of Torrington "Stars"??  Perhaps this repro was modeled after a different pedal?  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 6, 2014)

*pedals*

I just sent Mike the link and maybe he can take over and answer questions.

Hopefully he'll jump in and take it from here …( and hopefully he still has a set left )


----------



## bricycle (Aug 6, 2014)

Handyman said:


> Hello Cabers,
> 
> Would love to find a set of Torring Star Rat Trap pedals to complete a restoration.  What might you have?  Pete in Fitchburg
> 
> View attachment 163287




I thought these might have been Torrington "Stars"


----------



## Iverider (Aug 6, 2014)

My pedals above are Torrington Stars I believe. They have a different dust cap that has a pressed slot vs. the hex head that the pedals you have pictured possess. The cages on mine look exactly like your photo. I think the pressed slot is earlier than the hex, as the hex is a big improvement (if you ask me)


----------



## okmain (May 21, 2015)

bricycle said:


> I thought these might have been Torrington "Stars"




I have a NOS pair of Torrington 4 stars 1/2"


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 22, 2015)

Mike Cate's Torrington Star repros have the optional inner dust covers.


----------

